# Probleme de sons sur mon imac



## lolote95 (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous!

Je vous écris car j'ai un petit souci avec mon imac, ça fait 4ans que je l'ai je n'ai jamais eu de soucis et la j'ai un soucis, quand je met une video sur youtube ou sur un site ça ne marche pas enfin le son ne sort pas mais quand je mets itunes le son marche très bien et quand j'augmente le son avec le bouton du clavier j'entends le bruit du son qui s'augmente ou se diminue, dois-je vraiment l'amener a apple ? car il n'est meme plus garantie ou peut etre pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci a tous.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous essayé de mettre le son au maximum dans la fenêtre de lecture de la vidéo (la barre en dessous de la vidéo sur youtube) ?

Comme le son fonctionne depuis le mac, ce doit être un problème du côté du navigateur internet ou du plug-in.

Si la première solution ne va pas, essayer depuis un autre navigateur internet (firefox, chorme, opera,...).


----------



## lolote95 (9 Juin 2012)

Le son de youtube est pas couper c'est vraiment bisarre, ça me l'a fait aussi sur un autre site l'autre fois ou on peut ecouter des musiques eh bien moi je n'avais aucun on qui sortait


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juin 2012)

Et en essayant avec un autre navigateur ? Par exemple avec google chrome si vous utilisez firefox ou safari, car il a le pilote flash intégré.


----------

